# New titles!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Gauner von Wolfstruam, SchH2!!! Today in North Carolina....97-92-84 P with some control issues (ah hem LOL) in C....

Congrats to Emily and "Baylor"!!!! hmm - need a bigger photo!


Caja's Mom and Errow - SG Emir v Klipgaarden, Sch2, KKL1 Flyball uber titles...today got a AWD1 at Empire Sch club in New York! 

My E (whelped in Belgium) and G litters - both from Basha (Bianka v Spitzbubezwinger)....we are very proud of both our boys and their super owners!

Thanks to them for all their work!

Lee


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats! Love the pic .

Annette


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and the handlers of your pups!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to your pup's people and to you!!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bah!  Those control points are overrated anyway!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!! You are on a roll!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:groovy: Congratulations!!! Very nice, what a rewarding weekend for all!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats to everyone...that is great!!
And yes - we need bigger pictures, he looks gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go everyone!!! and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... that's awesome!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!! Nice to see dogs from a breeding program titled by their owners. Very Cool!!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats!! I LOVE the pic,,he looks so pleased with himself


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice. Congrats!!!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations Lee, that is great. I wish I had gone to Empires Trial, but had no vehicle


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> Congratulations Lee, that is great. I wish I had gone to Empires Trial, but had no vehicle


Yeah, me too. But then we stayed home and built a platform for the crates in the new car. It was too exciting to to!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks all. Errow did well I am proud of him. After doing all three phases on Saturday, he raced in a flyball tournament on Sunday! He has been VERY busy.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Fantastic!! Big congrats to all on the new titles!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Trish, I'm sure that Errow just loves doing all that work!!! Especially if he is anything like Elsa was, always ready to go... Congratulations on all your accomplishments!!!:happyboogie:


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, he is always ready to go. Usually after a full tournament of flyball he is tired for a few hours on Monday. Long enough to give the poor old cat a break for a little while.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

:d lol!!!


----------

